# Word tantalizingly appears to open a document, then disappears entirely



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I uninstalled Word 2003 due to a bug in Excel. I installed Word 2000 - because I don't have the CD for Word 2003 - and Word appears to open, for a second, but just as the blank document is about to appear, Word disappears entirely.

Seen from Windows explorer, all my documents have the Word Pad icon; apparently Word didn't take. Excel opens all right, as does Outlook.

What could be the problem?

Thanks....


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You are running the 2003 versions of Excel and Outlook, and you uninstalled Word 2003 and installed Word 2000 on top? Well, normally this is not recommended (but it is still doable under specific prerequisites). And the most important is that Word 2000 gets installed FIRST, and then Office 2003 follows.
Information about running multiple versions of Office with Office 2003


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

My problem is that Office 2003 was installed first, then uninstalled. Now I can't get the Word function of Office 2000 to work. What else do I have to do, or is it impossible due to Office 2003's HAVING been there before?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

It's possible Office hasn't been completely removed. Have a look at this guide for some suggestions. Once it's completely removed you can start again - remember oldest version first.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah - once I removed all the other fragments of Office 2003 I was able to install and use Office 2000. Thanks.

But there's one thing: the right-click function is very sluggish in Word. Any idea what might be causing that?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Could be a corrupt template - *Normal.dot*. This is the Global Template that Word uses to create blank documents, so it’s always open and in use. This template can often become corrupted for no good reason. Delete your *Normal.dot* file. When Word starts it will look for this file, but if not found it will simply create a new one. *Normal.dot* is a *hidden* file so you need to show your Hidden/System files before deleting it. Go to *Start > Search > All Files/Folders* and type *normal.dot* in the box and click *Search.* Delete the file when it’s found. Now start Word again and you’ll find you have a new Normal.dot file. Remember to re-hide your system files again.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm intrigued and want to do that but i don't understand what you mean about showing hidden files and re-hiding them. I don't think you're referring to the SEARCH because what would re-hiding files mean in that context. Could you please clarify?

Thanks.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Because Normal.dot is a hidden system file, you won't find it unless you unhide the system files before searching. It's hidden so that inexperienced users don't delete it by accident. For WinME do this:

Open *My Computer.* Select the *Tools* menu and click *Folder Options.* Select the *View* Tab. Under the Hidden files and folders heading select *Show hidden files and folders.* Uncheck the *Hide protected operating system files* option. Click Yes to confirm. Click OK. 


Then reverse the procedure to re-hide them when you're done.


----------

